# Thinking about upgrade to HughesNet 4.



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

If anybody has it, could you let me know how close you typically get to the gen4 advertised business plan speeds? 

Or to the gen4 residential speeds? 

May not be much point in scrappingthe HughesNet I have?

Thanks


----------



## buckeyeblueduck (Feb 19, 2013)

I've thought about switching away from HughesNet. I can't seem to maintain any reliable speeds with Gen4, sometimes I'm at 0kbs/sec. I think the business connections are the same connections as Gen4, just more capacity.

Edit: Came across this article about Exede satellite internet that the FCC shows they over deliver on speeds they advertise. http://finance.yahoo.com/news/viasat-exede-internet-tops-broadband-144500200.html


----------



## Murramarang (Dec 18, 2011)

Had Hughesnet....it was terrible...not much better than dialup.


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

My husband made the switch to Hughes net without telling me about it. I could have saved us a bunch of trouble had he said something before he did it. I had heard many problems others were having with it. To make a long story short - we no longer have it. It was not what they promised, and at this point I think dial up would have been faster. Yes, this was Gen4..... not good.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I was wondering about the Gen4 too. We have the regular Hughes.net and I am just waiting for DSL to come to my road. It is all around us, but not on our road since there aren't any full time homes here. I seem to have better luck than most of you though, I run my business and we have 3 computers online almost all day. Faster than dial-up here. I do a lot of photos and upload them. My biggest complaint is not being able to watch video. Video is hot now and I cannot work with it or even view it unless I get up in the middle of the night? Not fair for the amount of money we pay for this.


----------



## marsharini (Dec 31, 2011)

We upgraded from HughesNet to Hughes Gen4 and it made a world of difference. Download speeds are much faster and we can actually watch streaming videos from Netflix on it. I agree, the regular HughesNet was just a step above dial-up and very frustrating. We feel it was definitely worth the upgrade. We do not use it for business purposes.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

marsharini said:


> We upgraded from HughesNet to Hughes Gen4 and it made a world of difference. Download speeds are much faster and we can actually watch streaming videos from Netflix on it. I agree, the regular HughesNet was just a step above dial-up and very frustrating. We feel it was definitely worth the upgrade. We do not use it for business purposes.


Netflix / movies is what we are after. Which plan do you have?


----------



## marsharini (Dec 31, 2011)

Are you asking about which Netflix plan? We currently get DVD, but we used streaming on a trial basis. I also have Amazon Prime and have access to movies, TV shows etc.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

We get Netflix movies mailed to us but would like to stream them. Does gen4 do that with no problem? Also concerned with usage. How much does a typical movie burn up? Thanks.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

This will give you an idea of how your usage stacks up:
http://www.exede.com/internet-packages-pricing/plan-selector

Figure a little less than 1 gig per movie.

I made the decision to go with exede rather than Gen 4, even though I was a subscriber to regular Hughesnet.

Exede late night zone starts at midnight local - Gen 4 starts at 1 AM. Staying up to do major downloads is a fact for me, and that earlier time is important.

Exede speeds are so far about the old Hughesnet it isn't even funny. (With ANY satellite connection there is still about a 700ms latency) The old Hughesnet is *JUNK*.

Cost of Exede is what I was paying already for Hughesnet.

Customer service with Hughesnet was HORRIBLE, almost as bad as AT&T.

Our cycle starts and ends about the 20th of the month. Bearing in mind that I have ad-blockers- I'm on the net just about all day with normal stuff, and my monitor shows I have used less than a quarter of the 10 gig monthly allotment, even though we are nearly half way through the month.


----------

